# PHP wird auf IIS Win2k3 nicht geparst



## TheVinc (18. Januar 2007)

hallo,

habe ein riesiges Problem.

habe PHP5 auf einem Windows 2003 Server mit iis installiert.
die seite wird auch aufgerufen, nur wird das PHP-Script in Klartext angezeigt.
es wird also nicht geparst. woran kann das liegen?

vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn Du den IIS schon neu gestartet hast, dann liegt es an einer fehlerhaften Konfiguration.
Da ich nicht weiss was Du wie konfiguriert hast (und ich mich eh nicht mit dem IIS auskenne), verweise ich Dich mal auf die Suchergebnisse von Google.
Da ist so einiges zu finden.

Ausserdem gehört die Frage ins Hosting & Webserver Forum.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

